# 375 ML Champagne Bottles



## s0615353 (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone have any leads for finding 375 ML Champagne Bottles? They seem to be next to impossible to track down from what I have seen.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 13, 2014)

I know nothing about this save what google found for me:

http://www.curdsandwine.com/products/winemaking-supplies-hardware/375-ml-champagne-bottles-case-of-12


----------



## s0615353 (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow, thank you so much! I didn't see that one.


----------



## Enologo (Jul 14, 2014)

You might want to check out Gino Pinto.com


----------



## s0615353 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have been there multiple times and I only remember the 750's. I also checked their catalog and they were not there. I will give them a call and check.


----------



## NoobVinter (Sep 21, 2014)

s0615353 said:


> Does anyone have any leads for finding 375 ML Champagne Bottles? They seem to be next to impossible to track down from what I have seen.




Check this out.....they're pricey though





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

